# SOMEONE PLEASE HELP!!!!



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

I woke up this morning to find one of my FH sick looking. He has lost most of his color and looks very weak and sick. The night before he was just fine, so i dont know what happened. WHAT SHOULD I DO


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

please check ur water.. what is the temp of the watER..? set ur temp to about 84-86... has it been eatting?


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

Yea it was perfectly fine yesterday before i went to sleep. He ate and everything. well about the heater thing hes in a tank with 3 other flower horns. So should i take him out and keep him in a 84-86 degrees tank? Please reply someone!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

if the other fh arnt shwing ne signs of ill health i would hospitilize ur sick one for now
and obseve him and the others. check ur water


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

should i try adding any medications or anything?


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

3 FHs in 1 tank, I'd assume it got it's butt kicked and is trying to look like less of a threat to whichever fish is picking on it.

either way, move it to another tank and add the appropriate amount of salt and raise the temp like Oinky said

good luck


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

would i be able to use regular table salt? and if so how much, he is in about a 3-4 gallon tub. Anyone else have any ideas


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

hakeemtito said:


> would i be able to use regular table salt? and if so how much he is in about a 3-4 gallon tub.


 regular table salt is bad, use non-deionized salt. I think it's 1 tablespoon for every 5 gallons


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hakeemtito said:


> I woke up this morning to find one of my FH sick looking. He has lost most of his color and looks very weak and sick. The night before he was just fine, so i dont know what happened. WHAT SHOULD I DO


 was it like this when you turned the light on?

fish generaly lose some colour in the dark.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

is he eating?


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

MY firends piranha was like that. My guess is that its not getting enough nutrients. or not enough variety in its diet.


----------

